# Seite für schnelle Bilder



## Hool88 (24 Apr. 2013)

Moin,

klingt vielleicht sehr kurios und lustig, aber ich suche eine
Seite, auf der User schnelle Aufnahmen (Bus, Schule, Arbeit)
posten können und andere sie anschauen können...

Beispiel: Im Bus sitz eine leicht bekleidete Frau gegenüber,
man macht ein Foto, und teilt es mit andren, da sie ja die
gewissen Reize mit sich bringt! 

Ich frage das nur aus reiner selbstintresse, absichten ein
aufgenommenes Bild online zu stellen habe ich nicht, da
dieses im legalen Rahmen nicht möglich ist!

Hoffe trotzdem auf eine Antwort!

CYA !


----------



## Sachse (24 Apr. 2013)

Twitter, Instagramm und wie der ganze Mist auch sonst heißt sollte bekannt sein


----------



## Hool88 (24 Apr. 2013)

Und vielleicht eine Idee, wem man da folgen kann?


----------



## Sachse (24 Apr. 2013)

musste jemand anders fragen, lebe noch in der guten Pre-Smartphone-Phase, daher brauch ich das nicht


----------



## Hool88 (24 Apr. 2013)

Oh das ist schade! - Hoffentlich wird sich hier noch einer finden, der sich da auskennt! Würde mich wirklich mal reizen!


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Apr. 2013)

Hool88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> klingt vielleicht sehr kurios...



Definitiv


----------



## krawutz (25 Apr. 2013)

Hool88 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht eine Idee, wem man da folgen kann?



Ein bekannter Philosoph hätte gesagt : "Führen sei deine Bestimmung, nicht folgen - es sei denn, du bist ein Lemming".


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ein bekannter Philosoph hätte gesagt : "Führen sei deine Bestimmung, nicht folgen - es sei denn, du bist ein Lemming".


:thumbup: .


----------



## thomashm (25 Apr. 2013)

Als Rheinländer kann ich dazu nur sagen:

»Wat soll der Quatsch ?«


----------



## beachkini (25 Apr. 2013)

Bei Twitter anmelden und der Rest ist eigentlich selbsterklärend. Die Oberfläche ist inzwischen ja sogar auf Deutsch. Inhalte findest du mit Hilfe der Hashtags, nach denen du suchen kannst. Sind die Begriffe, die immer mit dem # Symbol markiert sind. Wenn eine Person viele interessante Sachen zwitschert, dann kannste demjenigen folgen, indem du auf 'follow' klickst.  Dadurch bekommst du neue Beiträge immer direkt angezeigt. Am einfachsten ist das Ganze mit einem Smartphone + Twitter App. Instagram ist für sowas eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Hool88 (25 Apr. 2013)

Danke euch! 

Aber was soll ich da dann eingeben um das zu finden was ich suche?^^


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2013)

klingt vielleicht sehr kurios und lustig, aber ich suche ein Geschäft, in dem man schnell mal einen Klau durchziehen kann.
Ich frage das nur aus reiner selbstintresse, absichten was zu klauen habe ich nicht, da
dieses im legalen Rahmen nicht möglich ist!

Hoffe trotzdem auf eine Antwort!


----------

